# Accepted health insurance per Philippine tourist arriving requirements for those over age 70



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

Thanks for more information. We are not sure if $35,000 insurance with Covid coverage is required or whether it will still be required say 3 months from now. Nomads has a higher cost policy for travelers over age 70. Can anyone suggest the best cost effective policy and company? Thanks.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Danward said:


> Thanks for more information. We are not sure if $35,000 insurance with Covid coverage is required or whether it will still be required say 3 months from now. Nomads has a higher cost policy for travelers over age 70. Can anyone suggest the best cost effective policy and company? Thanks.


There probably won't be any changes during the current Administration when it comes to lowering down the guard and that includes the mandatory mask wearing so elections I think are in June.

It just might take a couple more years before this mandatory travel insurance goes away, the Philippines is about as open as it going to get, I would stop delaying and start planning your trip.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

has anybody got an ideal what health travel insurance will cost and the limits?

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> has anybody got an ideal what health travel insurance will cost and the limits?
> 
> art



It looks like $3.50 USD per day IAW this link or $1 USD for every $10,000 worth of coverage so if the minimum is $35,000 USD then $3.50 USD but check with the airline carrier you'll be using. But maybe I'm reading the coverage costs incorrect so inquire, the insurance seems to address Covid jf you scroll down further.

I don't see this health insurance coverage going away anytime soon, we still have wear masks outside and inside. 

Travel insurance link and cost


----------



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

I was directed to this website which says an e-CIF is (may be) required.








Philippines Health Declaration Form: e-CIF


How can you get a Philippines health declaration form? Discover the e-Cif system and learn how to apply online to enter the Philippines during the pandemic.




www.onlinevisa.com





Down the page it appears the eTA is only for travelers from Taiwan (?)

Then S-PaSS is required for Manila but not Angeles City. Just change Manila to Angeles and you'll see "no" for s-pass for Angeles.








S-PaSS


S-PaSS is a travel management system developed by the Department of Science and Technology (DOST) VI primarily intended to make travelling of Locally Stranded Individuals (LSIs), Returning Overseas Filipinos (ROFs) Emergency Travelers (ETs), and other travelers during this pandemic Safe, Swift...




s-pass.ph




------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Looking at the e-CIF and the One Health Pass both ask for a Philippine # as well as hotel where you will stay. We will be staying with friends and have no hotel or Philippine number.

5+ weeks since February 10th there is still lack of some clarity on what is required.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I have decided to paint a mask on my face, so i don't have to put one on all the time or forget it. hahahhaha

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Danward said:


> I was directed to this website which says an e-CIF is (may be) required.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just give the address you will be staying at and their phone number.


----------



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

An updated video on the process dated March 25 refers to a Traze App required by foreign nationals. This "app" stuff may be an issue. Our phone won't work outside the USA so getting the Traze app would have to be done on our home computer or our laptop which will be taken with us when we travel. We will have internet in airports along the way and upon arrival if wi-fi is available at the Manila airport. Our travel phone good in The Philippines won't have internet until we arrive and may not have internet even then being a simple phone for text and phone calls. The latest video does not mention the e-Cif or the S-PaSS. If apps are only for smart phones only we don't know a solution.


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

I seen it with delta when booking a ticket (USA) for around an additional $85.


----------



## viper1431 (11 mo ago)

art1946 said:


> I have decided to paint a mask on my face, so i don't have to put one on all the time or forget it. hahahhaha
> 
> art


Well trucks get away with painting brake lights on, so we should be able to get away with painted on masks too 

Singapore has just dropped the health insurance requirement, so with a bit of luck other countries might soon follow.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

glad to hear that viper

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The Philippines dropped the insurance from 1st April for all non tourists.


----------



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

art1946 said:


> I have decided to paint a mask on my face, so i don't have to put one on all the time or forget it. hahahhaha
> 
> art


Watch this video and it says you must do the One Health Pass 24 hours before arrival. Impossible since our flight leaves Sept 12 at 9:50am and arrives Sept 13 at 10:05pm. There is also a 12 hour time loss due to time zones. If these new details are "arrival" and not "hours before departure" then............. Around the 3 minute mark on the video.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Danward said:


> Watch this video and it says you must do the One Health Pass 24 hours before arrival. Impossible since our flight leaves Sept 12 at 9:50am and arrives Sept 13 at 10:05pm. There is also a 12 hour time loss due to time zones. If these new details are "arrival" and not "hours before departure" then............. Around the 3 minute mark on the video.


It's all changed again, it's now 24 hrs before departure.


----------

